# Codewarrior



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2000)

Quelqu'un sait si un manuel sur Codewarrior sur Mac en francais existe ?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## cl97 (14 Avril 2000)

À ma connaissance, non.
Et de manière générale, il n'y a quasiment pas de littérature dans la langue de Molière pour apprendre à developpeur sur Macintosh.

christophe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2000)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu comptes développer mais le seul conseil que je peux te donner c'est "laisses tomber CodeWarrior et passe à RealBasic (www.realsoftware.com). Il est distribué en france par Tri-èdre en Français...


----------



## steg (20 Avril 2000)

CodeWarrior existe en francais, je l'ai trouver chez surcouf...
Pour REALbasic je pense que l'idee est bonne mais cela depend pour quoi faire ( pour la 3D passe au C++ avec CW ou MPW).
Je tient a rappeler que l'interface de programmation de MacOS X  ( Cocoa ) est assez extraordinaire alors il est peut etre mieux attendre...
Steg


----------

